# hi



## suniln75 (May 6, 2013)

Hi,
we intend to move to singapore by this august from India.I have a son who is going to 3rd grade this year.Please let me know the school options available in singapore,the fees structure,also when is the academic year begining in singapore and what would be the process of admission for a 3rd grader?
TIA


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

public or private ?, if private what is your budget unless your company is covering. Id suggest you simply google International Schools Singapore and take from there, all School sites have fees clearly outlined....., from my brief research so far there is a big range for private - SGD 10K-30K pa.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Patch66: Op is from India, and is better off looking at DPS, Bavans, and GIS !

Well, they do the CBSE syllabus and it is seamless for the student to transfer over.

And your 10K to 30K PA is on the lowest side .. extremely lowest side, for *other *International schools 

DPS Fees:

Fee Structure & Schedule- DPSIS - Service Before Self

GIS Fees

Global Indian International School ? CBSE Curriculum Fees

YuvaBarathi

Fees Structure

NPS international

NPS International Singapore : School : Who we are

And wiki !

List of international schools in Singapore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nexus , ISS, St Francis all come in below 30K, ??, 10K for Private, Private and Intl a little different....
there are SIngapore Private Schools and then the Intl Schools I believe, point I was making there is a huge differential, if your paying and thinking of going back home then best to go for School with familiar Syllabus, given of Indian persuasion no doubt plenty of choice ..................



ecureilx said:


> Patch66: Op is from India, and is better off looking at DPS, Bavans, and GIS !
> 
> Well, they do the CBSE syllabus and it is seamless for the student to transfer over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Schools you posted all below 20K by my quick calcs. so pretty good price, 
Private Schools also alternate coming in at circa 10K +.



ecureilx said:


> Patch66: Op is from India, and is better off looking at DPS, Bavans, and GIS !
> 
> Well, they do the CBSE syllabus and it is seamless for the student to transfer over.
> 
> ...


----------

